
Amazon Wants to Replace the Enterprise Data Center - boynamedsue
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2015/04/09/amazon-wants-to-replace-the-enterprise-data-center/
======
matt_s
Working at BigCo doing work with our internal enterprise data centers that are
spread globally a few concerns would come up.

\- How secure are the AWS offerings in comparison to a company's internal
offerings?

\- How cost effective is it? If a company's internal cost is the same monthly
rate, roughly speaking, transitioning from internally hosted to AWS would be a
huge effort and could take many years. Case in point is Netflix transitioning
to AWS took a few years and they are "new" compared to larger older companies.

\- A huge amount of re-architecting applications would need to occur to work
on AWS for nearly any company. These are critical apps that were written a
decade ago but keep the bits flowing on old technology.

The plus side for a big company would be for new projects. It takes eons to
get infrastructure and storage for something - like months. If I could fire up
VM's and storage in a day or two, projects would move insanely faster.

